# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  removing an internal wall

## Aangelique1611

Just wondering if someone can tell me the profession of the trady that does this? (I want to look it up in the yellow pages and have a good talk to someone) ... Are most walls removable? I wouldnt have thought it would be particularly easy to do a structural change (aspecially in a unit)but seem to hear about people doing it all the time so thought I would ask the question. Is it an expesive job to remove walls? or is that a "how long is a peice of string" qu. What would others put aside in their reno for this task?
Thanks!
So my actual questions are:
1. who do I go to for this; and
2. what is the budget range for this work. 
Pic is attached. The wall in question is the one with the passageway cut out of it ... for some perspective the room looking on is a very small living room 3.84 x 2.85m leading on to the kitchen 3.84 x 1.75m. The kitchen is where all the windows are so it would be nice to open it up and take advantage of the light ... by having an open plan area, kitchen against the top right corner (this will have to be fully renovated at some stage i would say), a corner bench seat to the top left corner with a small dining table and then lounges etc in the rest of the area.

----------


## silentC

You'd want a builder for that. 
Is it a strata title unit? I doubt you could rip out a wall with consent from the body corporate if so...

----------


## seriph1

hi  -  more pics please .... say, from the other side; of the area above the doorway, inside the kitchen area (i.e. the other side of the wall) 
more info please: what is above the wall in question? What is below that wall. 
Potentially, a builder could do the job though it may be tough to get one to do such a small job. As mentioned, if a strata title unit/flat then it will need a range of approvals.  
Potential trades required, if you decided to 'be the builder/project manager' - carpenter, plumber, tiler, plasterer, painter, carpet layer, joiner 
have fun!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Aangelique1611

i think i'll take that as a "forget about it its too expensive".  :Smilie:  Thanks for bringing me up to speed. Below unit is the same structure and i am on the top floor so nothing above.  
Just another quick question then, would it be equally laborious and structurally detrimental to say, double the width of that door area ... giving the desired outcome of allowing the light from the kitchen windows into the other room?

----------


## silentC

You are still going to have the same issues. If it's load-bearing or a rendered brick wall (can't really tell from the pic) it will need a lintel (a beam above the door opening to support the roof and/or brickwork above). If it's timber frame, it's going to be much easier and less expensive but still will need a lintel if it's holding up the roof. You'd really need a builder or engineer to look at it and see if it's feasible. 
Yes it could end up being quite an expensive exercise. You didn't say if you are strata title or not, but if you are, you actually don't own the wall and it depends on how 'progressive' your body corporate is as to whether they would allow you to modify it. If you're not strata title, I would imagine that there would still be issues regarding approval. I guess you can't just do what you want. 
Regarding getting a builder, it can be tough to find someone prepared to do such a small job but they do exist. They often advertise in the local papers, rather than the Yellow Pages.

----------


## joe greiner

IF you have any necessary permissions, and
IF the wall is timber framed, and
IF you'd be satisfied with bringing more light, but not a larger passageway, 
Then, you could place small wall openings between studs; sort of windows without glass. Add some trim around the openings to make it pretty. 
Joe

----------

